# breckwell g29v Helppppp



## Sunshine12 (Sep 11, 2012)

I purchased a used  freestanding gas fireplace and Now have no idea how to vent it. I live in a tall two story house and going straight up thru 3 floors and then to the roof is not a option. I cannot go in the chimney since  I heat with oil.  I am very confused with the directions and am not even sure if I will be able to install this. My question is .... Can I go straight up just below the ceiling and then go outside with the pipe and do I have to go all the way up past the roof( it is quite high )..
I was told  there is some sort of wall kit that I could purchase that would allow it to vent safely  and still work.. Is there such a thing and would it work on this stove?  Any help would be appreciated... Also since I purchased it used, is there any way I can fire it up and make sure it works without venting it .. before I cut a hole in my wall .. It would really suck if I did all this and found out it didn't work   Thank You , Tammy


----------



## Heatsource (Sep 12, 2012)

get the owners manual. follow the directions. if that isn't working hire a pro. should likely hire a pro for this install anyways!

yes, you can go out the side wall, and yes it must go up above the roof, 

breckwell: 866-606-8444 (for the manual)


----------



## Sunshine12 (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank You for your response ! I do have a owners manual , just wasn't sure if I could bring it to the outside the wall and then up vs straight up thru the floors ect .  .
We were thinking about   venting it on our own if it wasn't too complicated but I was a little worried about it working  the way we were going to route it  .
. But By all means ....I have no intention of hooking it up to gas or starting it before we have it inspected.  I do think I will give Breckwell a call and see if they can help me in any way...

Who is it that you can hire to do this kind of job?? I can't seem to find anyone or I am calling the wrong kind of contractors  Everyone I call says they don't do that kind of work..

Just figured if you don't buy it from a store, they will not service or install.
Again , Thank you !!


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 20, 2012)

Sunshine12 said:


> Thank You for your response ! I do have a owners manual , just wasn't sure if I could bring it to the outside the wall and then up vs straight up thru the floors ect . .
> We were thinking about venting it on our own if it wasn't too complicated but I was a little worried about it working the way we were going to route it .
> . But By all means ....I have no intention of hooking it up to gas or starting it before we have it inspected. I do think I will give Breckwell a call and see if they can help me in any way...
> 
> ...


 
*How about you tell us whether it's Direct Vent or B-Vent, what type of fuel you intend to burn & where you are located. All of that info will help with our answers. There may be somebody here who is your next door neighbor & can stop by & help...*


----------



## Heatsource (Sep 26, 2012)

looks like b-vent from the pic


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 26, 2012)

A1Stoves.com said:


> looks like b-vent from the pic


 
Agreed.


----------

